# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Документальное кино

## li4nosti

День добрый! Не кидайтесь тапками сразу, пожалуйста)
Мы снимаем док. фильм  для канала ТВ 3 (который первый удивительный) про научные изыскания в области БЕССМЕРТИЯ. В фильме - сплошь доктора наук и ученые рассказывают, что научились пересаживать органы, выращивать новы, и вот-вот будут готовы поддерживать человеческий организм вечно. В конце фильма мы бы хотели организовать диспут, а нужно ли БЕССМЕРТИЕ в принципе? Очень ищем разных участников этого спора. Ведь,наверняка, здесь найдутся люди, поддерживающие точку зрения, что и существующего века для человека, порой, бывает многовато. Очень надеюсь, никого не обидела нашим предложением.

Варианты анонимности рассмотрим с удовольствием. Пишите пожалуйста на адрес [email protected]

С уважением,
Тая, продюсер проекта

----------


## Эндер

В массу подобное опасно впускать (я не верю что нашли способ бессмертия, но верю что найдут) Так что просто мысли вслух. А еще может меня будут цитировать на тв 3! Шучу... Если кого и будут цитировать с форума то только Каина. Кратко и по смыслу. Ладно, вряд ли все это вызовет споры. Поэтому сделаем по другому. Я за бессмертие! Вот теперь меня должны закидать камнями скорее всего. А вообще странно спрашивать у суицидников про бессмертие, думаю большинство против.

----------


## Эндер

Эй, что никто не поддался на провакацию? Жалко... Ну где же ты Zanuda, напиши хоть что-нибудь. Хотя бы для меня. Мне действительно интересно, плюс мы человеку поможем! Это кстати ко всем относится! Давайте сделаем вид, что все мы любим сидеть на балконе в розовых кедах, курить, пить кофе и плакать! Вроде так выглядит суицид в обществе. А еще одна немаловажная деталь. У нас нет мозгов! Не забудьте про это! Это очень важно. Ну так что? У нас три варианта: помолчать (как мы и делаем, один я только тут ерундой занимаюсь), притвориться эмобоями эмогерлами или написать свои мысли по данной теме (это самый лучший вариант на мой взгляд, только тссс никому об этом).

----------


## Каин

*li4nosti*,
заходим в раздел "Смысл жизни", находим в самом начале тему "Вы бы хотели жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно?" 135 страниц! читаем и просвещаемся.

Что касается меня,  не хотел бы жить и дня.

----------


## zanuda_ru

Дык, насколько я понял, они не столько мнения собирают, сколько ищут желающих поучавствовать в передаче. 
Что же касается личного мнения, то как-бы естественно для СУ желание самому решать, когда умереть. Если нет возможности "уйти из жизни", когда хочешь,(досрочно) - то это плохо. Но не менее плохо, когда хочешь жить дальше, а приходится уйти из жизни(срок вышел).

Поэтому я за расширение возможностей(как "досрочного ухода"), так и возможности продления жизни. Пусть сам человек выбирает, нужно это ему или нет.

----------

